
The new Range app for Slack. Save time and keep your team connected - RoboCornell88
https://www.range.co/blog/new-range-app-for-slack
======
kowitz
Hi there. I worked on this launch. Designing for Slack had a difficult
learning curve and I wanted to share some of what I learned along the way.

Here's a twitter thread I wrote this morning with about a dozen tips that I
wish I knew before starting to build a Slack app:
[https://twitter.com/kowitz/status/1285254103354859520](https://twitter.com/kowitz/status/1285254103354859520)

